# Some news on Marriott Orchids



## silence882 (Jun 16, 2021)

This was in the most recent issue of the Slipper Orchid Alliance Journal:

NEWS ABOUT MARRIOTT ORCHIDS

There is major news from Hadley Cash of Marriott Orchids. For over a year he has been in the arduous process of finding a buyer for his complex paphiopedilum collection. He announced on his website that he has found someone who he feels has the vitality, knowledge, and fire within to take over his collection and use his plants to their full potential for decades going forward. At the end of 2020 he and the buyer signed a contract that they both felt good about. More details will follow down the road about the person purchasing the collection. Interestingly, the buyer is currently living on the other side of the world! He and his family have already laid out a plan to move to this hemisphere, build their home and greenhouse, and be ready to get the collection in the summer of 2022. For the time being, Hadley is conducting “business as usual” until they have the infrastructure to take over the collection. In the meantime, feel free to contact him at [email protected].

This is great news for paph lovers. Hadley has grown his business and collection for over 35 years, and his accomplishments, particularly in advancing the quality of complex paphiopedilum hybrids, are unsurpassed. We hope that his vision and great plants will continue to be part of our orchid world.


----------



## Ray (Jun 16, 2021)

Excellent news. 

We have - unfortunately - lost a few great sources of plants after such turnovers, so I sure hope Marriott does not follow that trend.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 4, 2021)

Cery


Ray said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> We have - unfortunately - lost a few great sources of plants after such turnovers, so I sure hope Marriott does not follow that trend.


Certainly sounds like the new owner is serious and committed to uproot and move around the world, so hoping for the best. Hadley cannot be replaced, though. He’s one of a kind IMO.


----------

